# Buying a splitter...need advice



## MikeJD212 (Jan 28, 2014)

I am looking to invest in a log splitter. It would be splitting about 5 - 7 cords of hardwood per year. I have looked at the Champion, bottom line commercial grade and the TSC Husky high end residential splitter. Any words of advice or recommendation on either??? Found this site from My Tractor forum and expect that I will be visiting often.

Mike


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Husky should do you fine.


----------

